# New tegu not eating and hiding help!



## Coby (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey guys I just got my Argentine black and white tegu about 3 days ago! I'm new to the tegu world and was just wondering if I could get some help. The breeder said that he was eating crickets, ground turkey and pinky mice... But since we've had him he hasn't eaten anything and seems generally un interested in his food I know it can be stress I just didn't know if I should be handling him or what I should do pls help!


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Typical behavior of newly-moved tegu. Offer food and water. In about two weeks he'll be out more with a routine developing.


----------



## Coby (Sep 13, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> Typical behavior of newly-moved tegu. Offer food and water. In about two weeks he'll be out more with a routine developing.


Thank you I've seen him drink today. But he hasn't eaten yet.


----------



## Teguixin.22 (Sep 14, 2018)

I waited about a week before offering food just so mine got acclimated to her surroundings. Like previously said, normal stuff.


----------



## Coby (Sep 18, 2018)

Teguixin.22 said:


> I waited about a week before offering food just so mine got acclimated to her surroundings. Like previously said, normal stuff.


It's been about a week now and he still hasn't seemed to touch his food I have a basking tile in the corner of the cage where his lights are and he just digs under it and hides all day what do I do!


----------



## Leezard (Sep 23, 2018)

My tegu was a picky eater up until 2 months ago and he's about a year now, just be patient a healthy tegu knows what's going on


----------



## Iron Soldier91 (Oct 1, 2018)

Kinda similar issue., just got my Tegu. I offer him food but he wouldn’t eat but I decided to temp him with nice chunk of chicken meat. I’m glad he took 4 bites. That’s about it since yesterday. I will try to hand feed him again tomorrow. It would be his 4th days in his new home. It takes time and lots of patient. I can’t help not to worry but after he took several bite of the meat, I felt sense of relief.


----------



## Trizz1964 (Oct 25, 2018)

I just received my Tegu today from Rodney at Tegu's only. love the little guy have the tank set up by the window blinds open, with a 15x15x5 hot hide with a 12x12 basking tile on top and zoo med 100 watt basking light and a Reptisun 10 uvb, also installed a under tank heater on the hot side under the hot hide. on the cold side i have a 12x10x5 plastic Tupperware that i cut a door in 4x4 so he could go down in, it is covert it up with zoo med eco-earth and forest-floor cypress mulch, he was basking in the light for about 2 to 3 hours checking out the tank so i tried to feet him took out some whiting cut it into small pieces added some repti-cal and some herptivite,took him out of the cage he ate like 3-4 pieces put him back in after about 30 min. he was basking again then went into his cold hide and back filled his doorway, i'm like what the hell? so i took the feeding tongs and checked the door yep like 2 inches
of soil in the doorway,hahaha, like i just received you today i know your not going to Brumate so soon. Hahahaha Help....


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Will brumate but will also need a week or two to settle in. Typical that new one will eat right away, then stop and hide as if they suddenly realized they're in a new place and get scared.


----------



## Iron Soldier91 (Nov 13, 2018)

Leezard said:


> My tegu was a picky eater up until 2 months ago and he's about a year now, just be patient a healthy tegu knows what's going on


Tegu will let u know what he t eat. U in a right track


----------

